# City Trip: Dublin



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Heey all,

I am going to visit Dublin in May but I have no idea what to see over there.. could you guys post some MUST SEE places? (Including pictures would be great!) 

Thank u,

Ralph,_


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

How long are you visiting for? 

When in Dublin the main thing to do is find a pub with some live music and enjoy the 'craic' :yes: 

There are plenty of museums and stuff - Trinity College is an interesting visit, and there is the touristy Guinness 'Brewery' (where you don't actually get to see any Guinness getting brewed, but you get a free pint at the end). A visit to Phoenix Park is nice if the weather is good, its huge enough to get lost for a whole day.

Hmm, if you are there for a few days i would recommend taking a trip out of Dublin, down to the Wicklow Mountains (Check out Glendalough, or Powerscourt its all beautiful). 

Check out my pics - might give you more of a feel for the place http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386217

kay:


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_I just saw your pictures, beautiful! I noticed there are some great buildings: General Post Office, Bank of Ireland, etc...

I will stay 4 days, 30 April - 3 May.. so that will be long enough to check everything out I think? I dunno if it is possible to go outside Dublin.. maybe.

Thanks for you reply!_


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

Ralphkke, you are only planning to visit Dublin city? If you have a day to spare you could visit Galway, 3 hours drive from Dublin. Actually its the western end of Ireland but thats where you could find the soul of the nation. 

I'll upload some Dublin city pics for you.

*O'Connel Street boulevard*, the main street in the city.


Same street, opposite direction. The base of the* Spire* is seen here.*Henry Srteet and Mary Street,* major shopping avenues, are to the left of the spire.


View from the bridge towards *Docklands*, the upcoming riverfront of Dublin. Excuse me for the blurred image. 


*River Liffey* and *Downtown Dublin*. View from _*Hotel Jurys Inn*_, *Custom House*


A different angle. *Docklands* on the opposite side of the river


You could also take a trip on the _*luas*_ *(tram). *It connects various museums, art galleries and other main attractions.


Dont forget to visit the *Guiness Brewery *if you visit Dublin. Its near the Heuston Railway Terminus.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

View is great from the brewery :


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Ralphkke said:


> _Heey all,
> 
> I am going to visit Dublin in May but I have no idea what to see over there.. could you guys post some MUST SEE places? (Including pictures would be great!)
> 
> ...


4 days is a lot for only Dublin. My suggestion would be to spend 2 days in Dublin and 2 days doing trips.

Main sights in Dublin:

Temple Bar
Trinity College + Library
Dublin Castle
O'Connell Street & Grafton Street
Guiness Brewery

My suggestion for the day trips would be a tour to the Wicklow Mountains and Glendalough and trips to Howth and Dalkey (both can be reached with the DART railway)

I have 300 Ireland photos on my website. Just click the link in my signature, then Europe -> Western Europe -> Ireland


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Thanks for all the reply's guys! I will make a ''What to do list'' soon._


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Yes, 4 days is a lot in Dublin. Its quite a small city, and most things can be reached on foot - so 2 days should be more than enough to see almost everything. 

If you plan on leaving dublin (which i really reccomend you do, you will get a much better feel for Ireland), the best and cheapest way to travel is by coach, Bus Eireann runs a very extensive and frequent network to almost everywhere -check out http://www.buseireann.ie/site/home/ for timetables and stuff. The trains in Ireland arent so good, and can be a bit expensive. But, if possible, the best thing to do is just rent a car.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Well, it's also a tiny and rich country, it must have some good road network. I myself, however, don't know much about Ireland except for Dublin. Is the countryside as beautiful as the English or Scottish?


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

schmidt said:


> ^^ Well, it's also a tiny and rich country, it must have some good road network. I myself, however, don't know much about Ireland except for Dublin. Is the countryside as beautiful as the English or Scottish?


The road network is nowhere near as good as you would expect for such a 'rich' country (don't let the recent wealth fool you, Ireland still has a lot of problems) - but its getting there, i think they are building a couple more duel-carriageways to link their main cities (as opposed to what was practically country lanes until recently) :shifty: 

Check out my photothread (see my signature) of Dublin for some pics of the Irish countryside - it is very Beautiful :yes:


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

*I said 4 days but 30 April & 3 May are ''travel'' days. So I could better say 2 free days to spend in Dublin.

Some things I am going to visit for sure:*

_Dublin Castle
O'Connell Street (General Post Office)
Temple Bar_

*Some historical buildings like:*

_Bank of Ireland
Four Courts
Custom House
Trinity College_

*(I really like buildings like that)*


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

schmidt said:


> ^^ Well, it's also a tiny and rich country, it must have some good road network. I myself, however, don't know much about Ireland except for Dublin. Is the countryside as beautiful as the English or Scottish?


Well, Ireland got rich by slashing taxes so in the short term there wasn't much money available to build good transport systems to match the economic growth, it's starting to get better though, my neighbour travels to Ireland about once a month on business and he says that the road network is improving but it's still not up to the best standards and congestion can be a problem.

As for the countryside, there are lots of beautiful places to see, just don't worry about the rain!

Wicklow Mountains - not far from Dublin.










Kylemore Abbey, Connemara









Personally, I don't think that Dublin is that great, for most of its history it has been poor so there is not a huge amount of great architecture etc. The best bits of Ireland are the rural areas and small towns and villages.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Beautiful landscapes! I will try to visit the Wicklow Mountains.._


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

When i visited Dublin it struck me as a nice city but not much different to what you would find in any of the UK's medium sized cities.

Its got the breweries and irish pubs and lots of irish drunks so I suppose thats what you really go for! apart from that, check out temple bar, the big main road with the spire and the river and thats about it.

Its also hideously expensive.


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dublin has a supprising amount of histroic buildings left despite the economic boom. It must also be remembered that Irish history is such that many buildings were destroyed or badly damaged. If your interested in the history there is lots to see and do. Check out the GPO on O'Connell st - you can see the bullet holes are still there from the war of independence! Trinity collage is also a very interesting place - it also houses the book of kells - well worth a look...........There is lots to do and see and much more infomation can be found here. There is lots of historic buildings in Dublin. Its also a great city for shopping aswell with many unique stores. The Southside tends to be the more upmarket area.

http://www.visitdublin.ie/

As regards the comment about medium sized cities in the UK. Dublin may be similar from the point of view of drinking problems but it is quite a safe city and, of course, its a capital city so its actually not similar to UK provincial cities at all. Its far more 'European' like then UK cities aswell. Also to say that the city is still what I would describe as a 'work in progress'. Some places have excellent transport links others will be waiting a little longer. You will notice this at the airport where a rail link has not yet been built. If you can overlook those minor things you will a great time, im sure

BTW like all big cities Dublin has areas where people tend not to go - you just have to use your common sense. The city center is easy to negotiate despite the fact that footpaths etc can get very overcrowed with people.

The road network is getting very good now in the Greater Dublin area so id highly reccomend renting a car. Check out Dublin Bay too! Its stunning!

BTW highly recommend Co Wicklow.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Thank u for your reply odlum833! So there are still some nice historical buildings in the city centre? That's nice_


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> The road network is nowhere near as good as you would expect for such a 'rich' country (don't let the recent wealth fool you, Ireland still has a lot of problems) - but its getting there, i think they are building a couple more duel-carriageways to link their main cities (as opposed to what was practically country lanes until recently) :shifty:
> 
> Check out my photothread (see my signature) of Dublin for some pics of the Irish countryside - it is very Beautiful :yes:


Just wanted to say that your pics of Dublin & Ireland are nothing short of breathtaking. Do you have any more (maybe on another site somewhere)? If so, I would really like to see them.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Angry_Chair said:


> Just wanted to say that your pics of Dublin & Ireland are nothing short of breathtaking. Do you have any more (maybe on another site somewhere)? If so, I would really like to see them.


Thanks man :cheers: (feel free to comment in the photo thread too...you know...just to bump it up a bit  ) 

I think i have some more pics of Ireland scattered around my computer, i'll have a look and see what i can find. I've got a bunch of other threads from my travels too...check out the links in my signature. (sorry, no more publicity whoring..i promise  )


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Many people I know were really disappointed by Dublin.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Thanks man :cheers: (feel free to comment in the photo thread too...you know...just to bump it up a bit  )
> 
> I think i have some more pics of Ireland scattered around my computer, i'll have a look and see what i can find. I've got a bunch of other threads from my travels too...check out the links in my signature. (sorry, no more publicity whoring..i promise  )


Will do....

If you find any more pics, will you be adding them to this thread, or to your "Dublin" photo thread?

I've never been to Ireland, but I'd like to go (I even see it as a place I'd like to live in, one day).


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ralphkke said:


> _Thank u for your reply odlum833! So there are still some nice historical buildings in the city centre? That's nice_


lol! Did you miss them when you were there? hno:


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

goschio said:


> Many people I know were really disappointed by Dublin.


It depends on what your looking for. It wont appeal to everyone. Nowhere does. Why were they disappointed?  From what I know many British tourist in particular go to Dublin for stag and hen parties and the like. What they dont realise is that that is not the particular end of the market that the city trys to appeal to. Hence you get the old complaints - 'its too expensive' and the like. There are many things I dont like about Dublin - Temple Bar being one of them. Supposedly the tourists love it though. Dont understand why.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Angry_Chair said:


> Will do....
> 
> If you find any more pics, will you be adding them to this thread, or to your "Dublin" photo thread?
> 
> I've never been to Ireland, but I'd like to go (I even see it as a place I'd like to live in, one day).


I added a few more to the Dublin thread, couldn't find many more worth posting though.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

odlum833 said:


> lol! Did you miss them when you were there? hno:


_I did not miss them, I still have to visit Dublin! (About 3 months or so) hehe_


----------

